# Arctic Liquid II Rev. 3 360 Kühlleistung ...?



## wildcard1503 (15. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Leute. 
Ich habe wieder einmal eine AIO Wasserkühlung in mein System eingebaut. 
Laut unterschiedlichsten Tests sollte die Arctic Liquid II 360 eine super WAKÜ sein und auch leise mein System kühlen. Nur leider bringt sie die Leistung nicht. Bei Prime95 geht sie nach ca. 5 min auf 85°C und dass bei voller Lüfterdrehzahl!!!
Das System ist offen und sehr gut belüftet und die Wasserkühlung sitzt auf dem Gehäuse und saugt die Luft aus dem PC durch ein sehr grobes Gitter. 
Ich bin total entsetzt, da alle Test (auch hier bei PCGH) der AIO super Leistung attestieren und dann das...
Der Prozessor ist nur ein kleiner Ryzen 5 3600 Stock und nicht mal hier klappt es mit der Kühlung. 
Ich habe in meiner Verzweiflung heute, den Kühlkopf erneut montiert, in alle erdenklichen Ecken das Gehäuse geschüttelt,  damit ich eventuelle Luft auf dem Pumpenkopf bekommen, Wärmeleitpaste mit dem Finger brav verstrichen, aber kein Erfolg.  Was habe ich übersehen?  Denke schon wirklich fast, dass die Pumpe zu klein ist, um den Top montierten Radiator zu durchspülen. Wozu sehe ich mir die Tests dann an bzw. Kaufe die Zeitschrift.
Gruß Markus


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Dezember 2020)

Da kann die AiO nichts für, das ist die Schuld der CPU.
Ist bei CB auch so.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Dezember 2020)

Keine Ahnung was manche mit solch einer kleinen Wasserkühlung erwarten und dann noch mit Prime95 und wahrscheinlich noch mit AVX mit dazu.
Eine AIO ist kein Wundermittel um Temperaturen runter zu bekommen, da auch Wasser runter gekühlt werden muss und Prozessoren von sich aus schwer zu kühlen sind, weil einfach ab einer bestimmten hohen Leistungsaufnahme die Wärme davon irgendwann nicht mehr gut abgeführt werden kann. Dazu kommt noch die Wassertemperatur die auch mit ausschlaggebend ist.

Selbst mit einer fetten custom Wasserkühlung kannst du kein Wunder erwarten und meist sind selbst auch hier nur Temperaturverringerungen im Vergleich zur Luftkühlung um die 10°C +/- drin. Eine Grafikkarte kann hier schon eher von einer Wasserkühlung profitieren, aber auch nur dann wenn ausreichend Fläche mit verbaut ist, weil sonst die Wassertemperatur auch hier wieder ausschlaggebend ist.

Viele glauben das mit Wasser Wunder geschehen müssten, aber das ist nicht der Fall und wenn dann nur wenn genug Fläche verbaut wurde, wo eine AIO keinesfalls dazu gehört. Die Drehzahl der Lüfter hängt genauso von der Fläche ab und Wasser alleine reicht hierzu auch nicht aus! Das Wasser transportiert nur die Wärme an die Postion wo Radiatoren verbaut sind und die Radiatoren sind auch Luftkühler, weil sie darin das Wasser mit der Luft was hindurch strömt kühlen muss.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Dezember 2020)

Für die paar W eines 3600 reicht die 360er locker aus, daran liegts nicht. Das Ding ist einfach ein Hitzkopf, egal welcher Kühler drauf ist. Erst recht, wenn das Bios noch etwas mehr Verbrauch erlaubt.
Standardfrage: Was sagt HwInfo zum Verbrauch?


----------



## IICARUS (15. Dezember 2020)

Natürlich reicht es aus, aber die Erwartungen sind oft utopisch hoch und unrealistisch.

Einige erwarten hier voll das leise System mit Temperaturen unter 60°C und das möglichst dann auch noch mit Prime95 und AVX mit dabei. In Spielen oder realen Anwendungen wird der Prozessor auch sicherlich keine 85°C erreichen. Und das System wird ehe durch die Grafikkarte wenn diese weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt wird von der Lautstärke höher ausfallen. Eine Prozesskühlung macht hier oft gar nicht so viel vom Geräusch aus. Zumindest wenn hierzu Spiele und reale Anwendungen genutzt werden.


----------



## wildcard1503 (15. Dezember 2020)

In HWINFO stehen nur lächerliche 50W (CPU PPT) unter Prime95 an und ich erwarte mir auch keine Wunder, nur wenn der Radiator nicht mal handwarm wird und der Prozessor an der Grenze werkelt, stimmt doch was nicht. UND dann sind mir auch die 100€ zu viel und mein alter Luftkühler kommt wieder ins System.
Was passiert dann mit der AIO wenn ich einem wirklichen Hitzkopf ins System bastle? Bei 65W TDP schon auf 85°C zu kommen finde ich schon sehr schlecht.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2020)

wildcard1503 schrieb:


> Was passiert dann mit der AIO wenn ich einem wirklichen Hitzkopf ins System bastle? Bei 65W TDP schon auf 85°C zu kommen


Das Problem in dem Fall hier ist der Wärmeübergang und nicht die eigentliche Kühlleistung. Ein "echter Hitzekopf", am besten noch in 14nm gefertigt, wird am Ende kühler sein als Mr. Hotspot 3600.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Dezember 2020)

wildcard1503 schrieb:


> Was passiert dann mit der AIO wenn ich einem wirklichen Hitzkopf ins System bastle? Bei 65W TDP schon auf 85°C zu kommen finde ich schon sehr schlecht.


Bei deinem Verbrauch ist das Wasser trotzdem nur wenige °C wärmer als die Luft, mit der es gekühlt wird. Das ist einzig ein Problem der CPU, die ihre Wärme einfach nicht vernünftig ans Wasser bekommt.
Du kannst mit der AiO eine CPU mit 400W kühlen, sofern der Wärmeübergang von den Kernen ans Wasser ordentlich ist. 
Da aber gerade Ryzen darauf ausgelegt ist, den thermischen Spielraum möglichst weit auszunutzen und bei winziger Chipfläche sehr viel zu verheizen, sprich eine sehr hohe Energiedichte zu haben, wird der Ryzen eben warm. Außerdem bekommst du ohnehin nur den Wert der heißesten Stelle der ganzen CPU geliefert, da musst du dir also keinen Kopf machen, dass er warm wird. Schalte einfach dein Temperaturüberwachungsprogramm ab, wenn es dich stört. Das Verhalten der CPU jedoch ist normal.


----------



## wildcard1503 (15. Dezember 2020)

Was soll ich nun noch ausprobieren? AIO zurücksenden und meinen Alpenföhn X wieder einbauen, oder soll ich noch etwas versuchen, ob die WAKÜ ordnungsgemäß funktioniert. Danke für die Tipps, Markus


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Dezember 2020)

Die funktioniert ordnungsgemäß, wie oft noch. Die Temperaturen sind auf das völlig normale Verhalten der CPU zurückzuführen, was auch überhaupt kein Problem ist. Da kannst du selbst mit ner custom Wasserkühlung und 10 Moras vorbeikommen und wirst 5, vielleicht 8°C bessere Temperaturen haben, aber das war´s.
Einmal zum nachlesen.

Waren die Temperaturen mit dem Luftkühler denn besser?


----------



## wildcard1503 (16. Dezember 2020)

Manchmal dauert es halt ein wenig länger , aber danke für deine Antwort. 
Eine Lösung für den Hitzkopf habe ich jetzt auch gefunden. Ich habe die max. Spannung der CPU auf 1,25 Volt begrenzt und den Takt auf 4,35GHz gehoben. Damit sind plötzlich 10°C weniger möglich und die Leistung ist auch im einstelligen Bereich gestiegen. Somit ist die AIO schön leise, die CPU bleibt unter 70°C und die Leistung ist leicht besser.
Markus


----------



## IICARUS (16. Dezember 2020)

Die Spannung macht auch viel aus, denn mehr Spannung erzeugt auch mehr Wärme.
Daher ist es bei Intel auch Sinnvoll die Spannung selbst zu bestimmen, weil das Board meist viel zu viel drauf packt.



wildcard1503 schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun noch ausprobieren? AIO zurücksenden und meinen Alpenföhn X wieder einbauen, oder soll ich noch etwas versuchen, ob die WAKÜ ordnungsgemäß funktioniert. Danke für die Tipps, Markus


Das Problem liegt daran das der Kern schneller heiß wird als überhaupt über dem Kühler abgeführt werden kann und da wird dann eine Luftkühlung auch nicht besser abschneiden. Denn eine Wakü ist schon die bessere Methode, weil Wasser die Wärme gut aufnehmen und schneller an den Radiator befördern kann. Aber es gibt auch gute Luftkühler, da wird der Unterschied dann nicht groß ausfallen.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Dezember 2020)

Macht schon nen Unterschied, ob da  mit 1,25 oder 1,5V Strom durchgeballert wird. 
Dein AllCore-OC braucht aber noch paar Stabilitätstests, oder hast du die schon durchgeführt? Nicht, dass das System mitten während irgendeiner Tätigkeit abstürzt.


----------



## wildcard1503 (16. Dezember 2020)

Erneut Danke für deine Antwort. Ja Prime95 lief rund ne halbe Stunde ohne Probleme und beim Cinebench R23 (glaub ich) liefert der Prozessor rund 10k Punkte im Multicore-Test. Ebenso liefen ein paar WOT -Runden einwandfrei, obwohl die Engine nur 2 Kerne verwenden kann. Wahnsinn wieviel dieser kleine Eingriff brauchte und mit rund 65-70°C bin ich super zufrieden. 
Gruß Markus


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Dezember 2020)

Läuft Prime auch mit AVX? Das sollte (von Linpack Extreme abgesehen) mit die schlimmste Last sein, die man der CPU verpassen kann. Wenn es das über ne Stunde schafft, ist das OC stabil genug.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich nutze immer Linpack Extreme mit 6GB Ram und 20 Durchläufe, das läuft dann auch ca. 30-40min und wenn dieses Durchläuft kann ein System so ziemlich als Stabil angesehen werden. Prime95 nur eine halbe Stunde und dann ohne Lastwechsel sagt nicht viel aus. Andere Spiele zu testen ist auch in Ordnung, was aber auch nicht bedeutet das ein System stabil läuft. Denn manchmal braucht es nur eine gewisse Lastspitze im Lastwechsel damit alles abstürzt und wenn dieses dann zu einem ungünstigem Moment passiert wird man sich ärgern.

Linpack Extreme testet im Wechsel auch mit AVX und sobald immer mit AVX getestet wird, wird auch die Leistungsaufnahme und auch die Temperaturen stark ansteigen. Hier ist nur darauf zu achten das keine 100°C erreicht werden. Die höheren Temperaturen können aber ignoriert werden, da real solch eine hohe Last nie anliegen wird und daher auch solche Temperaturen normalerweise nicht zustande kommen. Sollten die 100°C erreicht werden kann im Bios ein AVX-Offset gesetzt werden. Zum Beispiel ein Wert von 2 lässt den Prozessor mit AVX um 200 MHz herunter takten.


----------

